# How to access gun filter in HF airless sprayer?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I picked up the Harbor Freigh/Krause and Becker airless sprayer a few weeks ago, and I finally got around to spraying my built-ins. Everything more or less is going fine and although I haven't used any other sprayers, as far as I can tell this one works quite well (with a Graco tip to replace the OEM). There's only one problem: I cannot figure out how to take the gun apart to access and clean the filter in the handle (at least, I think that's where it is).

The manual instructs me to remove a nut at the base of the handle (as far as I can tell, the nut above the threads that accept the hose nut). But that nut just turns and turns freely - I think it's meant to allow the gun to swivel. There is another nut above that one, but it doesn't seem to move at all - I applied about as much torque as I was comfortable doing before I got concerned about damaging the gun.

Does anyone have clearer instructions - or even a video - for how to access the gun filter?

Thanks!


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I figured it out. You have to put one wrench on the flat spots on the handle, and use another to torque the hell out of the nut above the swivel nut.


----------

